# Squirrel Hunters Needed



## Melvin4730 (Oct 28, 2010)

I've got a squirrel dog that I want to get into shape. I need to get down to him as many squirrels as I can. I'm trying to get him ready for a few comp hunts coming up. 

I have a few hunting buddies that I typically hunt with, but their schedules has been crazy, so they haven't been able to go lately. Its a lot easier to find the squirrels with a few more eyes on the tree. A few more guns always helps too.

If you are interested in hunting with a good squirrel dog in the north Georgia area, please contact me. You can do all the shooting and have all the squirrels that we kill. I just need to tune up the dog.

I mostly hunt the local WMA's, but if you have a good spot, we can go there. I will not go back to your honey hole. I simply want to get as many squirrels down to the dog as possible.

Young hunters are welcome. So, if you want to take your son or daughter, that would be great, as long as they can walk in the woods.

All those still hunters that have never hunted behind a squirrel dog, this is your chance.

My dogs toes aren't broken or crooked, like they look in that one picture.


Thanks,
Mack McClain


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 28, 2010)

Where are you in the "North Georgia Area"?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cumming, GA on the Dawson/Forsyth line, near Ball Ground, GA, 

Not far from you, if you are in Ellijay, GA


----------



## Brian Groce (Oct 28, 2010)

I hunt behind a dog for the first time about 3 years ago.  All you young hunters that have not tried this need to take this gentleman up on this offer.  I promise you will not regret it!!!!!!!


----------



## moagie25 (Oct 28, 2010)

*hunting*

Mack holler at me or mark and well try to go with you some on the weekends we need to have jug in the woods also so just call and maybe we can hook up and go . Mike


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Oct 28, 2010)

will be glad when it cools off, buck and I just got back from hunting only treed 4 boy was it hot, no squirrels walking.


----------



## state159 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mack, I sure wish I lived closer to you. We could rotate dogs out and help each other's dogs. Same here with solo hunting. My hunting buddy moved to Texas. I hope you get Cool Whip tuned up but I have a feeling he's hitting on all cylinders now, just needs to get the muscles toned.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 29, 2010)

That would be great. I wish you were a little closer too.

Coolwhip is getting in better shape. Those pictures are from a few months back. He's starting to get his muscles built back up.

He got snake bit today, but he's doing fine.


----------



## javery (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll go with you sometime.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds Good

mack@ngrappraisals.com


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Mike...I appreciate the offer. I will give you a call sometime and we will try to get a few knocked out to Cool and Jug.


----------



## Nga. (Nov 4, 2010)

Guys Mack and I met up yesterday evening to run Coolwhip and Queen. We had a blast like 11-12 tree saw 11 squirrel and we got 7 down to the dogs. Maybe Mack will post a picture of the hunt for us today. 
If you want to see what dog hunting is all about. Give Mack a call and if they are more than he can handle, he can give me a shout and I'll carry some out as well.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 4, 2010)

I had a great time, Tracy.

I'm sorry about the picture quality. The bottom picture is a little distorted, but you get the idea.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 4, 2010)

Hit me up after deer season. There are more squirells on our family farm than you can shake a stick at.....


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hit me up after deer season. There are more squirells on our family farm than you can shake a stick at.....



I will give you a shout later on in the year.


----------



## Nga. (Nov 4, 2010)

Pictures look good considering it was dark when we got them out of the woods.....


----------



## GoodRaven (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal to me.  I live in Buford and would like to go sometime too.  I don't have a squirrel dog but I could always use more hunting buddies!  PM me.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey,
I'm in Cumming and just got my squirrel rifle finished today and would love to give it a try!  I live right near Vickery & the Polo about a mile from the Publix at 9 & post / 371.

Eric Lewis
my  email is 
zermatt707@yahoo.com


----------



## fredw (Nov 4, 2010)

Mack, sent you a pm.


----------



## manok (Nov 15, 2010)

Mack, sent you a p.m. you haven't replied so forget about it.


----------



## Patch (Nov 16, 2010)

Mack - Sent you a p.m ... thanks for the post!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 26, 2011)

manok said:


> Mack, sent you a p.m. you haven't replied so forget about it.




I sent you a message a while back. Id love to go hunting with you. Just let me know.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 26, 2011)

Mack, wish you were closer, we would love to give you a hand and see Cool Whip in action!!


----------



## Braz (Jan 26, 2011)

Shot ya a PM if your still looking for people.

Braz


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 26, 2011)

Braz, 

You and Mack load up and come down to Dublin,  I have the sister to his dog Coolwhip and would like to see them out running the woods together.  







That is my daughter in the photo when we went out real quick right at dark, one night last week. 

Marshall


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2011)

Fellers,like th' man said - if you've got kids that've never hunted squirrels with dogs,it's a great way for 'em to have a buncha fun with a lot of action!


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 26, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 28, 2011)

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are located in Winston, GA, thats only about a 1.5 hour drive from me.  I would drive that far.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 30, 2011)

Woodsmaster..

We had a good hunt. I look forward to doing it again sometime.


Thanks, 
Mack


----------

